
Nellie Bly’s Ten Days in a Madhouse (1887) - samclemens
https://thebrowser.com/articles/nellie-bly-ten-days-in-a-madhouse
======
dalke
Nellie Bly was kick-ass. I really enjoyed her account of traveling around the
world in the then-record time of 72 day.

